# introduce a new russian?



## Dawn (Aug 9, 2011)

Thinking if I should introduce a new Russian to my home? I've had a Russian now for 3 years (adopted from Petco, not sure exactly how old he is), he's absolutely wonderful and now we're considering adopting another Russian. We're interested in a female and she looks younger (smaller). Any tips on how to introduce a new Russian?


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 9, 2011)

smooth jazz and Hibiscus!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 9, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> smooth jazz and Hibiscus!



Not interested in breeding, just to have a housemate...should I check out a male instead?


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 9, 2011)

well two males = territory issues and fighting... if you get another you might as well just separate them both. if you have a female chances are they will mate. if you get a male they will fight.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 9, 2011)

If you aren't looking to breed an you have a male already a housemate probably isn't a good idea. Tortoises are solitary animals in the wild so don't feel bad that your tortoise is alone. He doesn't mind. 

If you aren't looking to breed an you have a male already a housemate probably isn't a good idea. Tortoises are solitary animals in the wild so don't feel bad that your tortoise is alone. He doesn't mind.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 9, 2011)

honestly, i think it would be difficult either way. but i would love to have baby tortoises!!! :]


----------



## Laura (Aug 9, 2011)

be prepared to have two of everything.. two torts, two tables.. most wont get a long unless your enclosure is really big and they have thier own space.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 9, 2011)

It is always a risky prospect introducing a new tortoise. If they don't get along which with a russian it is almost likely to happen then you have to either re home one or build another enclosure. If oyu have the room to house another one if they don't get along and you can quarantine the new one for about 6 months then give it a try, but be prepared to either separate or re home if things don't work out.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 9, 2011)

i just got a russian not but 5 days ago. and i already want to get another one!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, good luck!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 10, 2011)

dmmj said:


> It is always a risky prospect introducing a new tortoise. If they don't get along which with a russian it is almost likely to happen then you have to either re home one or build another enclosure. If oyu have the room to house another one if they don't get along and you can quarantine the new one for about 6 months then give it a try, but be prepared to either separate or re home if things don't work out.




I'm really glad I posted this question before buying one. In the store, I always see Russians living together, so I assumed they may enjoy company, but maybe this is only true for younger ones? I think our enclosure is big enough, but I'm gonna play it safe and keep Jack a loner.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 15, 2011)

I think tortoises in big box pet stores are too burned out from their difficult passage to care much.
And young ones are not as competitive.
But males will probably fight (not always but be prepared) and a male can harass a lone female until she goes into hiding. So, if you get a female, you have to get 3, then enlarge all of your enclosures for your herd!
Of course, ideally they are separated/quarantined until you make sure they are healthy, fecal tested for parasites, etc. 
Whew.

PS. that does not seem to stop most of us


----------



## Dawn (Aug 16, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> I think tortoises in big box pet stores are too burned out from their difficult passage to care much.
> And young ones are not as competitive.
> But males will probably fight (not always but be prepared) and a male can harass a lone female until she goes into hiding. So, if you get a female, you have to get 3, then enlarge all of your enclosures for your herd!
> Of course, ideally they are separated/quarantined until you make sure they are healthy, fecal tested for parasites, etc.
> ...


Thanks for your input. I think we'll leave Jack as a loner. I was thinking about a female, but I wouldn't want so many yet. Are there other breeds that cohabitate together better?


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 16, 2011)

I think we will wait for more experienced keepers to advise but I have heard that Redfoots can usually coexist most easily in a small herd.


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm really glad I read this! I was wondering this myself, although not in the case of Russians in particular.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 29, 2011)

Russian tortoises in pet store tanks don't fight because they are new, cramped, unwell, or a combination of these. At home, though, once they start feeling good, that's when fighting can develop.

We have one male and one female, and we have to keep them separated most of the time. Putting two females together is usually fine, but male Russian tortoises are very feisty.

Our pair are still only about 4 inches long (EgyptianDan has told me that males aren't sexually mature until about 5 inches, and females not until about 6 inches), but the male is already trying to court the female. And courtship in tortoises can be a brutal affair, especially in this species. The males make advances while bobbing their heads, and then proceed to nip at the female's limbs, and sometimes the face, too. This can draw blood if it lasts long enough. If the animals are old enough to breed, then that's just how it goes. But ours are still too young to breed, so we only let the male around the female under supervision (i.e. when they are both out and about, and liable to meet up). Sometimes they just touch noses, which is very cute. But sometimes the male harasses the female, and that's when we intervene.

Putting two male Russian tortoises together is a recipe for disaster; they're just going to fight. In the wild, the weaker individual would retreat, but in captivity, he may have nowhere to go, and he may get bullied or even killed. Unless they have a very big space with visual barriers (like a vegetated backyard), you shouldn't keep two males together.


----------

